# Jay Peak 4/28, 4/29



## Cornhead (May 1, 2012)

*Jay Peak 4/28/12, 4/29/12*

*Date(s) Skied: *4/28/2012, 4/29/2012

*Resort or Ski Area: *Jay Peak, VT

*Conditions: *Snow, Ice, Dirt, Rocks

*Trip Report: * 
Here is another two trail TR for the "King". Fearing the wind would make my six hour journey for naught, I left the house at four am in hope of making opening of the Jet triple. I was close, pulled into Jay at eleven. Luckily Jay got a couple inches of wet Spring snow on Friday, consequently things were pretty decent in the morning. The snow was heavy, but skied well. There were a few bumps directly under the chair on Jet. As the day wore on, the upper half of the mountain got scraped down to ice, the bottom a heavy, loose, brown, dirt/snow combo. In between stayed pretty good all day. It was quite blustery, and combined with the scraped off upper mountain, seemed more like a mid Winter day. I looked for tmcc71 and his "brown" Mountain Hardwear jacket, I also "loomed for Snowmonster's Squads", but spent the first four hours flying solo. When I broke for lunch, I decided to head to the Stateside parking lot via the dirt road that leads to the access road. As I descended the dirt road, I see a late model silver Subby hatch, with a Thule box, parked right across the road, I knew that tmcc71 was there. I moved my car from the lot to the access road,  fired up the grill, and cooked a couple Spiedies for lunch. As I was returning to the hill, I saw tmcc71 approaching his Impreza. He was done for the day, and heading to the water park. I skied till five, then headed for the Snowshoe.

I stopped in the bar, paid $30 for my room, and headed upstairs. I sat at the foot of the "bed", and tried the TV for shits and grins, nothing but snow this year. I clicked it off, and laid back in the "bed". To my horror, I saw an overweight, bald man staring back at me from the mirror mounted on the ceiling above the bed! I decided I'd be sleeping in the other "bed" that evening, unless I brought someone "home" from the bar later. Chances are if I did, I wouldn't want the lights on, let alone a mirror above the bed.uke: I decided to surf the web on my phone, I was told there was wifi, it worked only slightly better than the TV. I was able to open one website, once. I took a nap for a couple hours then headed downstairs for dinner. I begrudgingly paid the $5 cover for the band that was setting up as I entered. I took a seat at the bar, Pete, aka Red, was behind the bar, great guy, Utica NY native, owner's son in law, I later discovered. The Genny Cream Ale was gone from the draft selections, made me feel at home when I saw the tap handle last year. As I sat at the bar, I noticed a small propeller with some writing on it behind the bar. I was curious as to what such a small prop, foot and a half, was used on. Turns out it is from a military recon drone, pretty cool. The band was pretty good, three piece, mostly southern rock, but had a pretty eclectic playlist. I had a pretty fun night, considering I no longer imbibe. Bars loose their luster when you're sober, luckily there were no obnoxious drunks, everyone was having a good time. I met two young Canadian skiers who were staying at Jay. One of them was arm wrestling an off duty waitress. She was a middle aged biker chick with a few visible tats, she was a little scarry, but not bad looking, nice body, I'd be afraid of her if I were a chick, okay, I was a little afraid of her myself. I was imagining her ass in the mirror above my "bed". Alas, I went upstairs alone at one.

Sunday morning I walked across the street to have breakfast at Bernie's. Pete had suggested it the night before. The food was great, kielbsa and swiss omelet, home fries, home made raisin toast. I bought a loaf of raisin bread to take home. I pulled up right in front of tmcc71 while he was booting up. I walked up to the Stateside lodge to buy my pass while Tim headed to the lift. I met up with him as he completed his first run. We skied Haynes first, it was great, it took a couple hours for the ice to become exposed again. We did the majority of our runs on Haynes, Jet was worse, and the run out was better on Haynes. In the afternoon we ventured onto Derick Hot Shot? It had as much dirt, grass, and rocks as snow, but was fun, thank God for rock skis.

It was a great way to ring out this wacky season. This is the second year in a row I shared turns with Tim at Jay to end my lift serviced season. I'm already looking forward to doing it again next year. We toasted a good riddance to the 2011-2012 season with a cigar and a Beck's NA, for me, it was a perfect end to a perfect day.






Still looking Wintery with a few new inches.










The Jet





Haynes





Close to 4" up top.





Tmcc71, aka Tim. His jacket does look brown in this photo, it's olive drab.







Our long distance ski transports, my 2011 WRX left, Tim's 2012 Impreza hatch, right.







Tim on Haynes





Reflecting on our last run of the season.





Spiedies...yum!


----------



## powbmps (May 1, 2012)

Great TR Cornhead!


----------



## snowmonster (May 1, 2012)

Good TR! Sorry, I didn't get to ski with you and tmcc last Saturday. Would have been great to ski with other AZers -- though I probably wouldn't have gone down Derrick with you guys. I think I have a few more days left in this season and I don't want to spend more time PTex-ing my bases than I already have this season.

What are spiedies?


----------



## Cornhead (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, I thought Tim would have seen my AZ stickers on my helmet, guess they're not that obvious. Spiedies are a Binghamton thing, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiedie I really would like to attend T4T's Slackfest. I heard at Jay, they are planning on this weekend. Too close to this trip to Jay for me. I may go canoeing with my buddy, it's supposed to rain all week, the Susquehanna should be up some by then. It's been really low this Spring. Hopefully we'll get to share some turns next year, maybe at Mt. Washington this Spring. I don't think I'm hard core enough to go when the black flies are out though. Probably won't be any snow left by then this year.


----------



## Rambo (May 1, 2012)

Nice report! So 7 hours to Jay Peak. Hey Corn - check out "Cheetah Skier" - I think she looks like a female version of Birdman.


----------



## Cornhead (May 1, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Nice report! So 7 hours to Jay Peak. Hey Corn - check out "Cheetah Skier" - I think she looks like a female version of Birdman.



WOW, imagine the kids they could have together! :-o Love the fur on the top sheets. I have the Birdman's email address, I'm going to send him the pic, where was this taken? Soulmate.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 1, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I don't think I'm hard core enough to go when the black flies are out though. Probably won't be any snow left by then this year.


We had the black flies already at K last week. They were especially thick at the top of Skyelark when you were putting your ski's on after hiking over but were all over the mountain. It's been a few years since I swatted flies while skiing.

Nice TR Cornhead but I called it a season the week before. Kudos to you for going.

I think I've seen Chetah skier at K a few times. Birdman is a fixture at K. Never seen them together though.

By the way my ski car is an Imprezza Outback Sport. Mine is black.


----------



## Rambo (May 1, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> WOW, imagine the kids they could have together! :-o Love the fur on the top sheets. I have the Birdman's email address, I'm going to send him the pic, where was this taken? Soulmate.



The pic of Cheetah skier, was found over in a thread on killingtonzone.com. Maybe she does ski at K.


----------



## Cornhead (May 1, 2012)

Rambo said:


> The pic of Cheetah skier, was found over in a thread on killingtonzone.com. Maybe she does ski at K.



Maybe she his woman, maybe he drag her through snow by hair.



steamboat1 said:


> We had the black flies already at K last week. They were especially thick at the top of Skyelark when you were putting your ski's on after hiking over but were all over the mountain. It's been a few years since I swatted flies while skiing.
> 
> Nice TR Cornhead but I called it a season the week before. Kudos to you for going.
> 
> ...



I test drove the Impreza Outback Sport, I like that it has more ground clearance than the Rex, the extra ponies sold me on the Rex. Now, with the current gas prices, I wonder if I made the wrong choice. I love being able to pass people quickly though. I used to own a Geo Tracker, passing in that was an adventure, it'd go anywhere though. Tim's new Impreza has the new 2.0 L, it gets over 30mpg on the highway, imprezive, miss-spell intended, for a full time all wheel drive. Mine is supposed to get 29, more like 22 with the rack on top. Premium fuel is required for the Rex too...ouch. If gas prices don't go down, I can see reserving it for rainy days this Summer, pedaling the Giant, and twisting the throttle on the Buell, will be my preferred modes of transit. My 96 Buell S1 Lightning gets an incredible 45mpg on the highway, I was shocked, my 650 Yamaha Maxim got no better than 35.

Love black cars,nothing looks better clean. I had a black 99 Ford Contour SVT, cool car, it wasn't your rental car Contour, for sure.  Problem is, they don't stay that way long. Silver is great for hiding dirt, but you don't get that wow factor when you detail it, like you do with most other colors. You almost feel gipped spending all that time cleaning it, and it doesn't look much different. Oh, by the way, the Buell is black, it's a beast, you can't leave it idling unattended, it'll wander away on it's own. I fired it up one frosty morning, went back inside to finish my coffee, when I came back outside, it had moved a good twelve feet, the rear wheel was in the lawn!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Maybe she his woman, maybe he drag her through snow by hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is a 2011, yes it has a rack but I haven't put my Thule box on it yet. Rated 27mpg highway. I've been getting better than 30 most of the time on regular gas (seem to get a wee bit less when it's really cold outside). I heard the 2012 has a new tranny & is estimated 36mpg highway. Not much of an adventure passing on two lane highways for me with the Subbie. My other car is a 2000 Chevy Impala. Same thing better than 30mpg highway on regular & more get up & go with a V-6. Problem is it's got 180,000 miles on it & I feel more comfortable knowing I have AWD in the mountains. The Chevy is still my everyday car though. Can't kill that 3800 engine. That's why GM stopped making them.


----------

